# Cite Europe Opening Hours



## Sharon the Cat (May 20, 2017)

We are dashing across to France for a booze run in our little T4 Geoffrey in June.
According to Carrefour the hypermarket is open from 9.00 am till 9.30 pm Thursday to Saturday but according to the Cite Europe site the shops are open Monday to Saturday, 10.00 am to 8.00 pm, so I obviously can't rely on their site for information.

What I really want to know is the opening hours of the main doors so that we can access the loos. On previous visits we had our coachbuilt Percy but we now have Geoffrey & a Porta-Potti so things will be a little different in the toilet department!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 20, 2017)

If it is a booze run then you would be better off visiting the booze warehouses at calais.
In fact some of them will pay for your ferry crossing if you shop with them


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 20, 2017)

helen262 said:


> If it is a booze run then you would be better off visiting the booze warehouses at calais.
> In fact some of them will pay for your ferry crossing if you shop with them



Thanks but we know what we want to do & have already booked the Chunnel which didn't cost us a penny.


----------



## Byronic (May 20, 2017)

Don't know if this is much use.
The Carrefour service station has cassette emptying facilities/water 200m from the motorhome carpark, that I do know. It may have toilets, that I'm not certain of. 
The emptying point would almost certainly 24hours access, service station hours ?


----------



## The laird (May 20, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thanks but we know what we want to do & have already booked the Chunnel which didn't cost us a penny.



So do you want shop hours to spend a penny


----------



## yeoblade (May 20, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> We are dashing across to France for a booze run in our little T4 Geoffrey in June.
> According to Carrefour the hypermarket is open from 9.00 am till 9.30 pm Thursday to Saturday but according to the Cite Europe site the shops are open Monday to Saturday, 10.00 am to 8.00 pm, so I obviously can't rely on their site for information.
> /snip!



I know what you mean, they don't open very early for sure. I have not been there when the shopping corridor was open and the shops not though. Does Carrefour have an email address for their Cite Europe shop maybe.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 20, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> I know what you mean, they don't open very early for sure. I have not been there when the shopping corridor was open and the shops not though. Does Carrefour have an email address for their Cite Europe shop maybe.



They only list a customer service telephone number on the Cite Europe site. I have tried asking on Trip Advisor.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 20, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Don't know if this is much use.
> The Carrefour service station has cassette emptying facilities/water 200m from the motorhome carpark, that I do know. It may have toilets, that I'm not certain of.
> The emptying point would almost certainly 24hours access, service station hours ?



Is that the below ground one?


----------



## Byronic (May 20, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Is that the below ground one?



The fuel station is at street level, do you mean the borne? because that's on the fuel station forecourt, street level. I've never used it, I use the cassette emptying point at the Auchen fuel station  Coquelles 3km away, it's a seperate lane to the fuel lanes themselves so there's 24 hour access. The water was turned off last time I used it but the WC flap was useable.


----------



## ScamperVan (May 20, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Is that the below ground one?



It's moved - looks like this now

Google Maps

Here's the Borne

Google Maps


----------



## Byronic (May 20, 2017)

That's the one,  maybe 300m rather than 200m from the motorhome parking?


----------



## Jumper_C (May 20, 2017)

Carrefour hours are not the always the same as cite europe.  i.e. bars and restaurants can be open when carrefour is closed.  Best to check with centre itself and not one trader in it.  Services Water, waste and chemical toilet is open 24/7 at the service station and its free.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 22, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> It's moved - looks like this now
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



Thanks Scampervan, I remembered the underground one because we couldn't use it with a coachbuilt.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 22, 2017)

Jumper_C said:


> Carrefour hours are not the always the same as cite europe.  i.e. bars and restaurants can be open when carrefour is closed.  Best to check with centre itself and not one trader in it.  Services Water, waste and chemical toilet is open 24/7 at the service station and its free.



Thanks, I know the hours are different, that's why I was asking about the actual shopping centre for access to the loos. 
I posted the shopping centre's quoted hours as an example of why you couldn't rely on their info.


----------

